# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  ΑΥΛΩΝΑ, Αττικής

## melodystyle2003

Χαιρετώ την μεγάλη παρέα.
Κατοικώ στον Αυλώνα Αττικής και αναζητώ τρόπο και backbone να συνδεθώ.
Όπως βλέπετε στη φωτογραφία μας χωρίζει ένα βουνό και μια απόσταση περίπου 6κμ..
Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε?
Αν χρειάζονται φωτογραφίες του περιβάλλοντος χώρου να ανεβάσω σύντομα.
Φωτό:

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον!

Έκανα διάσπαση του post από το "ΕWN#55 - ΑimOS - Παραλια Ωρωπου".

Αρχικά κάνε μια καταχώριση στο WiND Ευβοίας (http://ewn.awmn.net) για να δούμε την οπτική που έχει ο κόμβος σου με άλλους κόμβους της περιοχής και θα επανέρθουμε! Είσαι τυχερός γιατί το δίκτυο τηςς περιοχής αναπτύσεται ραγδαία και βρίσκεσαι σε μια περιοχή που δεν έχει ακόμα "αντιπροσώπευση"!  ::

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Καλώς τον!
> 
> Έκανα διάσπαση του post από το "ΕWN#55 - ΑimOS - Παραλια Ωρωπου".
> 
> Αρχικά κάνε μια καταχώριση στο WiND Ευβοίας (http://ewn.awmn.net) για να δούμε την οπτική που έχει ο κόμβος σου με άλλους κόμβους της περιοχής και θα επανέρθουμε! Είσαι τυχερός γιατί το δίκτυο τηςς περιοχής αναπτύσεται ραγδαία και βρίσκεσαι σε μια περιοχή που δεν έχει ακόμα "αντιπροσώπευση"!


Ωραία έβαλα και τον κόμβο #64.
Χρειάζεται να προσθέσω φωτογραφίες για να δούμε την οπτική γύρω από το σπίτι μου?

----------


## socrates

> Ωραία έβαλα και τον κόμβο #64.
> Χρειάζεται να προσθέσω φωτογραφίες για να δούμε την οπτική γύρω από το σπίτι μου?


Άψογος!

Γενικά οι φωτογραφίες βοηθούν (σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν κτήρια και άλλα τεχνικά εμπόδια καθώς και για καλύτερη οπτική στόχευση)!
Επίσης πες μας αν μένεις μόνιμα Αυλώνα ή Όχι. Κάποιος από μας μπορεί να περάσει από τα εκεί μέρη... καθώς και από τον κόμβο TanagraDimos για να δούμε τις επιλογές που υπάρχουν.

Υ.Γ. Κάνε μια λίστα από κόμβους που σε βλέπουν ανεμπόδιστα σύμφωνα με το WiND! (link "Οπτική επαφή με άλλους κόμβους" στην καρτέλα του κόμβου σου στο WiND Ευβοίας).

----------


## melodystyle2003

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ κανένας κόμβος δε με βλέπει ανεμπόδιστα.
Υπάρχει το βουνό που κόβει την οπτική επαφή με τον Ωρωπό, σκάλα Ωρωπού, Μαρκόπουλο Ωρωπού κτλπ.
Μόνο αν μπει μια κεραία στο βουνό ίσως γίνει κάτι.
Αλλά δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα στο βουνό. Λιετουργεί κάποια κεραιά χωρίς ρεύμα..
Φωτογραφίες σε λίγο πάω να βγάλω.

----------


## johns

Για σου και από μένα

Σε ένα πρόχειρο έλεγχο που έκανα τα μόνα links που μπορεί να κάνεις είναι προς το παρόν, και εφόσον τα παιδιά αυτά έχουν την διάθεση για ενεργοποίηση, και πότε????? 

7668 ---> # 4558 
7668 ---> # 43 στο ewn.awmn.net 

Βάση πάντα του wind.

Η περιοχή σου όντος είναι λίγο δύσκολη προς τους κόμβους που έχεις στην φωτογραφία.

Φιλικά 
John-s 
eviawind

----------


## hedgehog

Αν κατάλαβα καλά την τοποθεσία που βρίσκεσαι είναι πράγματι απο εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, εως απίθανο να βγει κάποιο link προς τον Ευβοϊκό, αφού είσαι κυκλωμένος απο τους ορινούς όγκους του Συκαμίνου / Μαλακάσας, αλλά αυτός δεν είναι λόγος να απογοητευτείς! Κοίτα και απο την άλλη μεριά.
Στην Τανάγρα υπάρχει όπως είπε και ο Σωκράτης ήδη ενδιαφερόμενος, ενώ αν θυμάμαι καλά σχετικά πρόσφατα είχε εκφράσει το ενδιαφέρων του και κάποιος απο Άγιο Θωμά αν και δεν βλέπω σχετική καταχώριση στο Wind (θα ψάξω να βρω το σχετικό thread το απόγευμα).
Όπως αποδεικνύετε μέρα με την μέρα στον Ευβοϊκό (και όχι μόνο), όπου δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο, αρκεί να το φτιάξουμε.
Θέμα χρόνου και καλής θέλησης είναι  :: 

[edit] Το νήμα για τον Άγιο Θωμά: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23078 [/edit]

----------


## melodystyle2003

Μόλις ανέβασα φωογραφίες.
Johns σε ευχαριστώ πάω να κοιτάξω τους κόμβους που λες..

----------


## melodystyle2003

Από ότι είδα και οι 2 είναι εκτός δικτύου ακόμα. 19κμ δεν είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση? (7668->#43)
Φυσικά καλό είναι να μαζευόμαστε ώστε να υπάρχει κίνητρο δημιουργίας του κόμβου.
Ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ σε αυτό.
HedgeHog περιμένω να μου πεις  :: 
Edit: Το είδα ευχαριστώ.

----------


## johns

Όσο για την απόσταση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορεί να βγει αυτό το link, 
υπάρχει και αυτό 7668 ---> # 4558 

Στο ewn.awmn.net για την απόσταση

Socrates #1 ---> ifigenia #37
Eviawind #4 ---> sv1bjr #40

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Όσο για την απόσταση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορεί να βγει αυτό το link, 
> υπάρχει και αυτό 7668 ---> # 4558 
> 
> Στο ewn.awmn.net για την απόσταση
> 
> Socrates #1 ---> ifigenia #37
> Eviawind #4 ---> sv1bjr #40


Ναι σωστά.
Κάλυψη πότε θα υπάρξει?
τι περιμένουμε?  ::

----------


## melodystyle2003

Επίσης παιδιά για τι κόστος μιλάμε περίπου?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

300-400+ euros
Απλά κάνε μια λίστα με τα ψώνια που θες και δες τι μπορείς να βρεις.
Αν δεν ξέρεις τι χρειάζεσαι μπορώ να σου δώσω μια λίστα από ψώνια.

----------


## liousis

> Aν δεν ξέρεις τι χρειάζεσαι μπορώ να σου δώσω μια λίστα από ψώνια.


Και να ξέρεις ότι ο mew είναι ΠΡΩΤΟΣ στις λίστες που φτιάχνει  ::   ::   ::  
Ο mew μου έφτιαξε μία λίστα μάλαμα...είναι σημαντικό να σε συμβουλεύουν παιδιά που έχουν γνώσεις (όπως ο mew) γιατί οι αγορές σου είναι εγγυημένες και σίγουρες!!!  :: 

 ::  Τhanks Mew!!!  ::

----------


## melodystyle2003

> 300-400+ euros
> Απλά κάνε μια λίστα με τα ψώνια που θες και δες τι μπορείς να βρεις.
> Αν δεν ξέρεις τι χρειάζεσαι μπορώ να σου δώσω μια λίστα από ψώνια.


Αν δε σου κάνει κόπο θα το ήθελα πολύ!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## melodystyle2003

Κανένα νέο παιδιά?  ::

----------


## melodystyle2003

Παιδιά πόσο θα κοστίσει ο εξοπλισμός ώστε να φτιάξουμε με τον liquid ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο? η απόσταση που μας χωρίζει είναι 6κμ ευθεία και υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.
Και μια λίστα των πραγμάτων θα βοηθούσε πολύ!!.
Για να δούμε  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Βασικά κάθε setup έχει και τις ιδιαιτερότητες του και μια λίστα με εξοπλισμό που κάνει για κάποιον μπορεί να μην κάνει για κάποιον άλλο.

Θα χαρώ να σε βοηθήσω για το τι θα χρειαστείς... αλλά πρέπει να τα πούμε τηλεφωνικά. Σου στέλνω pm

----------


## melodystyle2003

> Βασικά κάθε setup έχει και τις ιδιαιτερότητες του και μια λίστα με εξοπλισμό που κάνει για κάποιον μπορεί να μην κάνει για κάποιον άλλο.
> 
> Θα χαρώ να σε βοηθήσω για το τι θα χρειαστείς... αλλά πρέπει να τα πούμε τηλεφωνικά. Σου στέλνω pm


Πολύ ωραία τοέλαβα θα μιλήσουμε τηλεφωνικώς το βράδυ.
Σε ευχαριστώ  ::

----------

